# 1/4 circle in Illustrator



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I would like to draw a circle in illustrator, one quarter of the circle should have a black background, the rest a white background.

I can do it in photoshop, but would like a vector version in illustrator.

Photoshop sample attached


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola
!!HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!
Uly7


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks, this is what I need.

Just one question: I noticed that your drawing consists of 4 circle segments. How can I draw these segments ? What tool do I use ? I tried the ellipse and arc tools, but didn't get the desired result


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola



> Thanks, this is what I need.


Glad to hear that.

I used the "Polar Grid tool" under the line tool, in Illustrator CS

Good luck
Uly7

P.S. Where is the "Solve" mark?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Can't quite get it right. I'll need to have a closer look at the manual for the polar grid tool.


----------

